# Malamute same sex aggression



## malimute mia (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi my name is Tami I have an 17 month old unspayed female Mally she is beautiful and an absolute delight to be around she is ridiculously friendly with people and loves everyone, we have to say hello to everybody we meet on our walks...however .. I was in hospital recently and was unable to walk her due to an operation I had, so I was forced to leave the dog walking responsibilities to my teenage daughter,She has always been great to walk and so well socialized from a very young age,always played really well( if not a little rough but never any real aggression)to be totally honest though she wasnt getting enough exercise over those few weeks, one day almost like a switch she turned and showed aggression to another dog,I had walked her a few days before and she had been absolutely fine with at least 4 other dogs but I hadnt really paid much attention to the sex,she didnt bite just growled ferociously and barked!! but lord knows if she had been off lead (which she never is btw),Now Im back to walking her a few weeks early as I'm not happy to leave my daughter in charge anymore .. I have her on a 30ft lead in the park and am now very aware of other dogs being around ..she seems to play really well with most male dogs but still shows a bit of aggression to some and she showed real aggression to another female dog whilst I was incharge !! I know its around this time that they go through a "change" and it is a well documented trait of mals to have dominance issues and same sex aggression, Does anybody have any suggestions ? shes such a lovely girl I hate the thought off her being muzzled or known as the savage dog at the park :0/ any suggestions would be gratefully received :0)


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Didnt want to read and run. I have no experience with Mals but the same thing happened to my JR Charlie, he hit puberty and started showing aggression to other males almost over night.

Just so you know youre not alone


----------



## malimute mia (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you :0)


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Youre welcome! There are LOADS of experienced members who can help and advise you with this. Hang in there, the forum picks up and slows down so you may wait a night for a reply.

xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

malimute mia said:


> Hi my name is Tami I have an 17 month old unspayed female Mally she is beautiful and an absolute delight to be around she is ridiculously friendly with people and loves everyone, we have to say hello to everybody we meet on our walks...however .. I was in hospital recently and was unable to walk her due to an operation I had, so I was forced to leave the dog walking responsibilities to my teenage daughter,She has always been great to walk and so well socialized from a very young age,always played really well( if not a little rough but never any real aggression)to be totally honest though she wasnt getting enough exercise over those few weeks, one day almost like a switch she turned and showed aggression to another dog,I had walked her a few days before and she had been absolutely fine with at least 4 other dogs but I hadnt really paid much attention to the sex,she didnt bite just growled ferociously and barked!! but lord knows if she had been off lead (which she never is btw),Now Im back to walking her a few weeks early as I'm not happy to leave my daughter in charge anymore .. I have her on a 30ft lead in the park and am now very aware of other dogs being around ..she seems to play really well with most male dogs but still shows a bit of aggression to some and she showed real aggression to another female dog whilst I was incharge !! I know its around this time that they go through a "change" and it is a well documented trait of mals to have dominance issues and same sex aggression, Does anybody have any suggestions ? shes such a lovely girl I hate the thought off her being muzzled or known as the savage dog at the park :0/ any suggestions would be gratefully received :0)


The end of the first year and throughout the 2nd year is usually the toughest, thats when you will likely see the traits start to appear more.

Its pretty classic if they are going to take umbridge to another dog it will be the same sex. Mine get on with smaller dogs of all sexes but certain same sexes they will react too, especially if the other dogs are a bit full of themselves bound up and show no manners, they dont take liberties from other dogs and ignore it in the main not with same sexes anyway.

Loving anybody and everybody people wise is how they should be, and they do need early training and socialisation, but even then it isnt a guarantee that they will still love all dogs, especially same sexes.

I usually get round it with controlled introductions and ensure that they like the dog first. That means initially having them under control on a shorter lead.
They do still play rough even with dogs they like its a sled dog trait, and a lot of people who dont know the breed can be quite horrified.

Apart from this ongoing training is vital for control throughout this 2nd year and 3rd year. Best thing Ive found when other dogs are about is to teach them to focus on you and up commands like watch me, sit and wait etc. With training you can keep them under control around other dogs, until you make controlled introductions and know they are OK with them.

Dont know when she had her last season? But at 17 months one may be even due or in the offing soon. They can become particulalrly feisty and agressive with other bitches around season time. So that may be even playing a part at the moment.

Best thing Ive found for walking and keeping control and security is to purchase a well fitted strong harness and buckle collar and use a double ended training lead with one end attached to the harness and one end attached to the collar, or you can even use two leads, one attached to the collar or a head collar once its been well fitted and they have been introduced to it and used to wearing it.

The ones I use are the SASS walking tracking harnesses and collars that are made to measure, I also use either their Double end training leads or the large Halti ones. Although I sometimes use long lines I use the flexi Giants with the wide webbing all the way through to allow them more movement and running in open spaces.

Tracking harness for dog walking

- SASS Dog Equipment

- SASS Dog Equipment

Reviews, Tests of Dog Lead Flexi Giant XL - 8m

Halti Training Lead Large (BLK): Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

If you are beginning to struggle with her a bit then thinking about going to a training class may help too. Welcome to APDT - Association of Pet Dog Trainers UK will likely find one in your area or its one organisation anyway. All mine went to training classes as pups and continued on further.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I think it's her age combined with her sex tbh. I very much dislike the 'same sex aggression' label as Mals can be disliking of any sex if you have one that isn't keen on dogs. I have no problem with my boys and the other dogs in my house but Kali doesn't like any of them, regardless of what sex they are.

I asked a Mal group on facebook only last night if they've had fights and the replies so far have ALL been bitches attacking their others, males as well as females. The female fights being the worst as both not backing down. I asked the same question on a UK Malamute forum too, the answers were the same. Lots of people on there who have owned the breed for twenty odd years saying females hold grudges and males don't, some females have even started a fight while rig working so they can be very fiery when they want.

They often are a dog reactive breed, Flynn is particularly so but I put that down to my insecurities and him being under socialised due to his major surgery but the girls can be monsters when they like, absolutely adore people but dogs.....

I even have to be careful when fussing Flynn if Kali is near (the only dog she likes here) if I stroke her as well in her eyes I become 'her possession' and she has attacked for that too - the dogs she lives with. I have to ignore her totally if he is around and just pet him so as she knows I am HIS possession, she can trigger so easily.

The advice from sled dog is good, I have done the 'watch me' with Flynn and it works well, I have had to use the most irresistible treats though and not just any old dog treat. Whether you'll be able to get Mia back on track with other dogs is unclear, I personally think some Mals just don't want other dogs in their space and Kali is one of them. I have to say though I trust my boys far more with all my little dogs than I do Kali, she has fought with them too and for very little reason so be careful with Mia as far as dogs smaller than her are concerned, they don't hold back just because it's smaller than them. 

In case you don't know there is a Mal forum too - *Icebaymals Forum* - and groups on facebook - *Malamute Matter*s and* Alaskan Malamute Owners* where you'll find some great pics and advice. The forum has an extensive behavioural section with tips on how to deal with this sometimes difficult breed.


----------



## malimute mia (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you for your reply sled dog hotel, 

I walk Mia every morning for an hr before I leave for work,I use a Halti and her harness for extra piece of mind, 
we walk the 5-10 minutes up to the park and then I attach a 30 ft training lead to her harness, (its great fun in the woods :0/) ...which means we can play with a ball and have a run around!,(by play ball I mean I throw it ..she chases it drops it and I go pick it up and throw it again,by no means are we playing fetch) and I can usually walk her to heal without the Halti on the way home,
She often meets dogs heckles up,(sometimes ears back and friendly others much more dominant stance which is generally when I call her away) I think can give the other dog "the wrong idea" she has always done it from a pup and I have heard it refered to as friendly heckles ? or is this nonsense?
She is very dominant even of some male dogs but there are a few big male dogs that she is COMPLETELY different around to the point of outrageous flirting !
she is incredibly jealous too !! 
she will do absolutely anything for food although I definitely dont want to bring this into the equation when there are other dogs around !
Sometimes she is amazingly obedient with recall (on the lead)and others its like talking to a brick wall (not unlike my teenage daughter) 
She isn't due a season she had a light season a couple of months ago but as she isn't fully matured I guess its not completely regular she is scenting absolutely everything (she cocks her leg to wee sometimes) I wonder sometimes though if she isnt just trying to claim everything 
she has had a bit of a skin allergy which could also be contributing to her grumpiness 
Im wondering if spaying will have any effect at all ? I have no intention of breeding her?
This does also coincide with me being ill and having an operation I dont know if she would have picked up on this also ? 
she really is such a sweetheart otherwise 
Thanks again for your reply much appreciated :0)


----------



## malimute mia (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you malmum :0)

Yes I have really come to fully understand the term "bitch" just recently haha,
I'm not sure if she is being over protective of me also as I am still in a bit of pain and I'm sure she can sense it,she has been so very affectionate and gentle with me the past couple of weeks 
She most certainly would not back down from a fight I know this,and 
I have been thinking about triggers as it was not a gradual thing more of a switch one day from the next, 
Thanks again and for the info re facebook and icebaymals I will check them out :0)


----------



## malimute mia (Jan 10, 2013)

I also replied to sled dog hotel's comments,but it hasn't been posted yet :0)


----------



## JulieNoob (Oct 22, 2008)

Is she due in season?
Spaying will take hormones out of the equation.

You can't make her like everyone but it is totally possible to train her to ignore other dogs.


----------



## lauradogin (Jan 11, 2013)

good info ,I have been thinking about triggers as it was not a gradual thing more of a switch one day from the next


----------



## malimute mia (Jan 10, 2013)

I really dont know where that other post got to, went to admin to be allowed ... never to be seen again ... maybe they didnt like it ha ! so I did thank sled dog hotel for the reply and I did wonder if spaying would make any difference at all ? it was a long post to .... :0/


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Spaying didn't change Kali other than looking at some old photos recently if anything I would say she's worse now. In the old pics she was happily sharing toys with Marty but she wouldn't do that now. Of course I think keeping Flynn didn't help as she likes her son more than Marts. 

Much as I'm not keen on neutering boys for no reason I am keen on having girls done, if only to eliminate the deadly pyometra that I have seen many on here have - some who didn't survive it.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

malimute mia said:


> I really dont know where that other post got to, went to admin to be allowed ... never to be seen again ... maybe they didnt like it ha ! so I did thank sled dog hotel for the reply and I did wonder if spaying would make any difference at all ? it was a long post to .... :0/


Its a difficult one, my Malamute Boy was fine with all dogs until about 10 months ish. Then I noticed he was taking up a challenge with certain male dogs and would also sometimes growl at male dogs, when he got to around 15mths I had him neutered. He is fine with all females, smaller males and mostly neutered males, and there are even a couple of uneutered males he likes but they are pretty calm and laid back anyway. If he does have a growl up its always a male who is a bit full of itself or has no manners or other large males. So while he is pretty good in the main, he can still be selective who he likes and doesnt, so it hasnt eradicated the problem entirely.

My Malamute/Sibe cross girl, and my Siberian old girl did have a period when she came in season where the old girl started on her and the younger retaliated and I had to watch them when she had a season. But it calmed down after, and I got her spayed at a year 3months later. They are OK now except for one thing, if they have chews and one gets discarded and they both go for it later they will have a set two, but luckily its something easily avoided and they only get them supervised and when they get fed up wih the chews and loose interest I put them away. Outside she is OK with all Males most smaller females but some larger females she will have a growl at and start pulling faces, probably would be more if I let her. So with the pair of them it certainly hasnt worked totally.

It may work on her every dogs different but no one can say its going to solve all the problems. With bitches though health wise if nothing else, it can avoid things like mammary tumours in later life, life threatening uterine infections like pyometra, and things like phantom pregnancies so worth considering for that reason alone.


----------



## malimute mia (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks to you both :0)

I did mention in the post that.never made it that I was considering getting her spayed soon anyway as I have absolutely no intention of breeding her and im aware it can be beneficial for health I only waited this long really as I wanted her to mature a bit first, a friend had their pup done before her first season, they did so for the health of their pup but I saw a change instantly from a happy playful pup to I would say a nervous wreck and a lot of he time depressed and very anxious of everything, it put me off doing it sooner

She is an absolute sweetheart so loving and so loved she follows me around everywhere but isnt clingy if I move from the lounge to the kitchen she will follow me but not get under my feet :0) ,but she knows her boundaries too, she will do anything if she thinks there is a treat in it for her! And so intelligent and quick to learn but sometimes plays deaf I know full well she can hear me, I can almost imagine her whistling lookig at the sky as if im not even there!! which after owning german shephards is a little frustrating but I remind myself she wasnt bred for obedience or retrieval she was bred to think for herself and to run and pull and fend for herself if necessary 

She marks her scent a lot even cocking her leg to do so quite often she isnt due a season but as she isnt fully matured yet I guess they arent entirely regular and its possible as she has been marking a bit more than usual although she gemerally does it a lot 

Im not sure if its just a dominance thing and she is claiming the park ?

Thanks again for taking the time to talk to me I've done a lot of rwading bit norhing beats talking to people with hands on experience :0)


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

malimute mia said:


> Thanks to you both :0)
> 
> I did mention in the post that.never made it that I was considering getting her spayed soon anyway as I have absolutely no intention of breeding her and im aware it can be beneficial for health I only waited this long really as I wanted her to mature a bit first, a friend had their pup done before her first season, they did so for the health of their pup but I saw a change instantly from a happy playful pup to I would say a nervous wreck and a lot of he time depressed and very anxious of everything, it put me off doing it sooner
> 
> ...


My Siberian Husky bitch cocks her leg and marks like a boy, shes always done it since I rescued her at 15mths and still does it at nearly 15.

Ive always waited for mine to mature before spaying and neutering youngest I had done was a year and thats only because she had an infection just before her first season, and the problems I had with the two bitches when she had her first season at 9mths. so I waited the 3 months and got her done at just turned a year.

They can cop a deaf one, Ive found them extremely intelligent too.


----------

